# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Gerstekorrel in het gezicht

## Bambi

na diagnose van gerstekorrel stelt een dermatologe voor om dit onder verdoving weg te snijden en te naaien met een blijvend klein litteken. ik vind dit nogal overdreven voor zo iets klein dat toch met één of ander produkt zou moeten verdwijnen. heeft er iemand hier ervaring mee of eventueel een goede aanwijzing voor produkt of adres ? grtjes

----------


## Oki07

Ik had drie gerstelkorrels in mijn gezicht, waarvan 1 op mijn ooglid. De schoonheidspecialiste heeft ze met een steriel naaldje open gemaakt en de gerstekorrel eruit geduwd. Die op mijn oog kostte wat moeite en daar heeft twee dagen een miniscuul korstje gezeten. Nu zie je er niets meer van.

----------


## Sefi

Inderdaad kan de schoonheidspecialiste je daar vanaf helpen. Ik heb het verschillende keren ook zelf gedaan, zonder dat je er nog iets van ziet, maar dat wil ik je niet aanbevelen als je niet weet hoe je dat moet doen.

----------

